# UK Sun Article: A Canadian Heroes Welcome



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2008)

Sun article that compares Canadian support for the troops compared to the lack of support for British forces. Very nice slideshow.The photos do a great job in showing respect to Canada's fallen soldiers.Click on the link for the slideshow.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article957382.ece







THESE are the poignant pictures that will shame Britain's treatment of our brave troops.

Canadians pull out all the stops to honour their fallen soldiers in a touching display of patriotism and support. 

From the air base in Trenton, Ontario, the funeral cortege passes along motorways lined with scores of people holding Canadian flags, some with a hand on their heart, carrying banners emblazoned with the words "we support our troops."

All 50 of the motorway bridges on the journey into Toronto were said to have been packed with the general public.

As the cortege passes fire engines and police cars, officers and emergency workers solemnly salute as children wave flags.

But the solemn gesture is a far cry from Britain, where Our Boys are turned away from public places and told not to wear their uniforms following sickening insults.


----------



## Yrys (26 Mar 2008)

Also post here :


British Military Current Events


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2008)

But of course  ;D


----------



## St. Michael (26 Mar 2008)

I know for a fact that this show of support is very important to bereaved family members. it is not just a show of patriotism. It also sends the message that the population is suffering with the family for the lost of this soldier. It truly touches them in their grief.


----------



## LordOsborne (27 Mar 2008)

Very nice to see this article, and I was very moved by the slideshow. I had heard about the outpouring of support during my AO training, and it means a great deal to me.


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Mar 2008)

what a fantastic image that is.  Very heartwarming - public support seems to me to be very important with these things.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Mar 2008)

One of our biggest supporters sent me that slideshow at work. I was moved to tears,,,,,yes I know CSMs aren't supposed to do that...


----------



## LordOsborne (28 Mar 2008)

I didn't even know CSMs had tear ducts!  

jk, OldSoldier


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Mar 2008)

Patrick O good joke.....yeah we have tear ducts....we just put on the good show and take a minute for ourselves now and then.

I've been watching too much Oprah lately...where's The Man Show!!!


----------



## Danjanou (28 Mar 2008)

PatrickO said:
			
		

> I didn't even know CSMs had tear ducts!
> 
> jk, OldSoldier



Well technically one is supposed to turn them into the CQMS on appt as CSM, some of us forgot to. 8)


----------



## Jammer (28 Mar 2008)

I was very surprised to read that UK troops were/are being treated so badly. A shame for a country with such a rich military heritage.


----------



## geo (28 Mar 2008)

Heh... the Old country ain't what it used to be.

And the Canadian People are openly showing respect to members of the CF - even in Quebec!... Whoa! Stop the presses!

I guess I have now seen everything 8)


----------



## Danjanou (28 Mar 2008)

Our cousins across the pond on ARRSE have been discussing this

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=92798/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Mar 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Patrick O good joke.....yeah we have tear ducts....we just put on the good show and take a minute for ourselves now and then.
> 
> I've been watching too much Oprah lately...where's The Man Show!!!



Oprah?!?  Get this man a beer, a steak, and the Man Show, STAT!


----------



## 421_434_226 (13 Apr 2008)

I found this item very moving.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=559303


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Apr 2008)

Very moving, indeed. I hope that this story inspires a change in Britain. Vive le Canada!


----------



## Hotspur (13 Apr 2008)

It's always interesting to see things from the perspective of other nations, especially Britain, since much of our culture and traditions derived from theirs.  I don't know how often I hear that Canadians don't have an identity or pride in their nation, it's nice to see patriotism recognized, maybe some more Canadians will start believing again in the true north strong and free  

Good article


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Apr 2008)

Makes you proud to be Canadian, eh?


----------



## lone bugler (13 Apr 2008)

all the way

always nice no ones calls you baby killer and what not


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2008)

Shared with the usual disclaimer....

*Pictures that should shame us all reveal the shabby way Britain treats its fallen heroes*
PETER ALMOND,  The Mail on Sunday, 13 Apr 08
Article link - pdf. permalink - comments

They serve the same Queen, fight the same foe and lay down their lives with equal valour and sacrifice.

But when the fallen heroes of Canada and Britain come home, the welcome is very different.

At airbases in both countries there is only sombre respect.

But today The Mail on Sunday publishes extraordinary pictures that contrast the final road journeys: in Canada, there is a police escort and crowds line the route; in Britain, the hearses are denied outriders and go unremarked ....


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

And, now merged for the third time!!


----------



## geo (14 Apr 2008)

It's a striking moment when you realise that the Canadian population as a whole have stood up and made us proud.
Considering that this is entirely a "grass roots movement".... makes my heart proud!

CHIMO!


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2008)

Update:



> PUBLICATION:  The Toronto Sun
> DATE:         2008.04.15
> EDITION:      Final
> SECTION:      News
> ...


----------



## geo (15 Apr 2008)

Awrigtht, if the public in Britain have picked up something from us colonials... this is good!

BZ to the Wiltshire constabulary - many thanks for your continued support.


----------

